# Need Honest Input On 5Th Wheel Equipment, Etc.



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Basically,
This is the situation. I let my son talk me into moving up to a Thor ACE 29.1 (Class A), from a Georgie Boy Maverick 315SS (class C)......lesson learned: NEVER let your teenager talk you into something!! The Thor ACE has been problems from the get-go, and, now, that it's winter? Guess what? There is ONE (count 'em ONE) heat duct in the entire front end of this thing!! BRRR is not the word for it!
Bottom line: I'm trading down to get my debt decreased, significantly, without having to default on the loan, or hire an attorney to claim the "lemon law", which I don't think would fly, because the dealer has fixed everything, to this point. It's just been a major pain, to say the least.
At any rate, I'm looking at the Sydney 340FBH 10th Anniversary Edition, and we will, basically, plan on traveling most of the time, after my son graduates 5/18. I need something I can manage entirely on my own, and still have a vehicle to drive. I towed a Honda CRV behind the Class A & Class C, but it's a pain to hook up the brake controller, when you have back problems, etc.
The weight on this is right around 10K, so, I'm looking at a used 2500 Dodge Cummins Mega Cab (06 with 71K miles). I've seen the discussion on the Ford F-150 Eco-Boost, but don't think that's the route for me, as I live in the mountains of NW GA. Yes, I know the cost of diesel stinks, but I've had gas tow vehicles, and I know the difference, when you need the power.
Questions: 
1) Comes with electric front jacks, and I'm experienced at towing/backing. Any hints/helpful suggestions?
2) What kind of 5th wheel hitch do you recommend? Any advantages, one of the other?
If you have any other suggestions, I'm open to them. I trust you guys/gals, on here, and value your input.
My son (17), normally helps me with things, but he has a broken foot, at the present. So, given I can't depend on that, and given I have back problems, fibromyalgia, etc., is it really a do-able?
Here's a link: http://www.campingworldofatlanta.com/fifth-wheel/2012/keystone-sydney/186228
Thanks!
Darlene


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey Darlene,

I've got a Short Bed 98' Dodge 2500...and pull an Outback 282FE.

The hitch that I selected was the Pull Rite, Model #2700

I bought that hitch for a number of reasons.

The Industry Standard Rail model...got me into a "SuperGlide" for a lot less money than their conventional hitch with "SuperRails". I thought it was pretty comprable in price to Reese Hitches with the manual sliding assembly.

It gives me the autosliding mechanism...so I never have to worry about hitting my rear window with the corner of the 5th wheel. I don't have to stop and get out of the cab to actuate the slide mechanism...it just works when it's needed.

The industry standard rails are less expensive...fit a myriad of different hitches... will allow me to use an gooseneck plate hitch for a fraction of the price of others...should I need to tow a gooseneck trailer on occasion.

There are a few things that you need to know about the version of the Superglide that I have...

The rails are left in the truck bed...vs. more expensive rail systems that are removeable leaving a flush truck bed if needed. I had already owned my truck for 12 years at the time of installing the hitch...and I couldn't think of a single instance that the rails would have been a big deal.

The SuperGlide hitch requires the installation of a "capture plate" on your camper's pinbox. It's like a key that engages the hitches headplate...which causes it to pivot with the camper. This is all part of the mechanism that slides the hitch assembly back and forth when maneuvering. Mine is a Lippert Mult-fit...and comes on/off with a single hex screw to bind it to the kingpin. With a superglide...you can't tow a friends 5th wheel (unless you use a suitable capture plate) which could be a good thing at times









The SuperGlide hitch's capture plate and hitch head need to be aligned during hitching and unhitching. There are easy work arounds to this limitation...but for the most part you need to be able to align the tow vehicle and camper during hitch/unhitch operations to make it easier.

Sorry for the longwinded version...but that's why I got the SuperGlide...and I love it. I can hitch and unhitch unnassisted with no problems at all. It's gotten me out of tight situations on 4 occaisions that I can think of...which made it so worth having.

............

Other considerations with 5th wheels...

You might find they jiggle a little more than your Class A... We added JT's strongarm stabilizers to ours...along with Rotochocks for the wheels...the combo keeps the camper nice and steady.

The furnace can go thru propane pretty quickly. If you're going to be one place for a longer period of time...it might be a good idea to have a local distributor set you up with a large bottle, and add and "extend-a-stay" propane adapter to your camper to connect the large bottle. We supplement our furnace with a couple of ceramic heaters from Walmart (LESKO brand) that we keep on the low setting. Leave one on the range surface pointing into the living room...and one in the bathroom. You don't want to go ALL electric heat...because many of these 5th wheels duct the heat registers in the underbelly...and that's what keeps your tanks from freezing. So, it's a good thing that the furnace cycles on/off from time to time.

We love the 5th wheel for traveling. We've owned ours for just over 1 1/2 years...have spent 100 nights in it and over 10,000 miles on the road. We plan every month around a trip somewhere...

I think the diesel will be the ticket in those N. Ga. Mountains.

When you install your rails...you might get a harness to locate the 7-pin connector for the trailer in the truck bed as well...along with a quaility Brake Controller.

Wecome to the 5'r side of the house!

A


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

One more thing to mention...

The 5th wheels do have stairs in them. So if your back pitches a fit going up and down stairs...then maybe a 5'r won't be a good choice. There a lot's of Outback TT designs, that have lots of roominess/features --- but they're not as high off the ground getting in/out --- and don't have stairs inside (escept for the LOFT model







)


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

you might want to choose a brand (or have ti added to whatever you choose) that has a keyfob control to do everything........ including the slides, awning and electric front AND REAR electric stabilizers.........

I am thinking if you have a bad back and you will be traveling on your own - this may be a nice option............... yes its something else that can go wrong.......... but bent over doing the rear jacks may cause more issues........... also thinking if you have no one to spot for you when opening slides or an awning in a tight campground.....well that may be an option.

I have seen travel trailers and 5th wheels with these options........

Good luck in your search........


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

clarkely said:


> you might want to choose a brand (or have ti added to whatever you choose) that has a keyfob control to do everything........ including the slides, awning and electric front AND REAR electric stabilizers.........
> 
> I am thinking if you have a bad back and you will be traveling on your own - this may be a nice option............... yes its something else that can go wrong.......... but bent over doing the rear jacks may cause more issues........... also thinking if you have no one to spot for you when opening slides or an awning in a tight campground.....well that may be an option.
> 
> ...


Very good point! I have many times had to get in and out of the truck when hitching to adjust the height. With the key fob you can do it right from the cab. When I was looking into trading mine in, I was looking at an Elk Ridge made by Heartland My link that had the remote control system. It was able to control the landing gear, stabilizers all slides and awning from the fob. The model I was looking at is very similar to the Sydney 340fbh


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks, everyone, for your input. I'm still going to call THOR, and discuss the deal with the heat vents, as well as the list of 17 other things that have been fixed by CW. Took it in for a leak, over the rear bed, and they found SEVEN potential leaks in the roof! The latest issue is that the city water hook-up, is somehow, routing water to the fresh water holding tank and OUT the fill site, on the side of the motorhome!! DUH?? Even the tech from THOR was dumbfounded on this one!
I'm thinking I'll be okay, with this Sydney, as the steps going in, with the extended handle, are no problem for me to go up/down. There's a 1/2 bath on the main level, useable during the day, and just two steps to go up to the front bedroom, where the full shower/bathroom is also located. You know us women! We GOTTA GO, at night!! LOL
I'm also impressed with the new camping kitchen, complete with fridge, sink, two burner stove, and gas grill. Being as I like to fish? That's a wonderful thing for me, to do a fish fry! No need to run up/down steps, to go in/out, with prep. It's also got nice storage cabinets, and the door makes a "dry area" in case of rain!
They also, on the dumping, put the grey/black tank handles up higher, in a separate door. So, I can use a chair/stool, to hook/unhook the sewer hose, if need be.
Thanks for the input about the hitchwork. That's my main concern, at this point, along with getting my numbers down, financially. Really stinks that I'm gonna have to come to the table with money, but that's what I get, I guess!
I'm thinking about us living in this pretty-much full-time, after my son graduates, and putting my home up for sale. The beauty of the N GA mountains is pretty unbeatable, but the cold makes my fibromyalgia and RSD (nerve damage) worse. Plus, after being snowed in for 4 one-week periods, last season, snow has DEFINITELY lost it's appeal!! LOL
If anyone else has more input, PLEASE SHARE!! I'm really wanting all the info I can get, so I don't go into this blinded. I've towed a 27RSDS and 31RQS, with no problems, in the past, and tow my Honda CRV, behind the ACE, now, but, there comes a time when you know you can't do the hitch work, anymore, and it's come for me. Can't always depend on my son to be there, and I absolutely HATE hotels!!
Thanks for any/all input, and please be painfully honest, about this!
Darlene


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

I think you will do OK with the Sydney. I like mine. Your model is definitely a candidate for a 1 ton in my book. If doing hills, then diesel is recommended. Also, if you buy the Sydney, you will want to upgrade the mattress and make sure the front bedroom heat duct has good airflow. Mine didn't due to poor ducting design. I don't know if they have changed the design since then. 
One more thing, two a/c units will be a must. I have one 13500 btu and it barely keeps up in direct summer sun. 
Good luck to you. 
Steve


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

mountainlady56 said:


> Thanks, everyone, for your input. I'm still going to call THOR, and discuss the deal with the heat vents, as well as the list of 17 other things that have been fixed by CW. Took it in for a leak, over the rear bed, and they found SEVEN potential leaks in the roof! The latest issue is that the city water hook-up, is somehow, routing water to the fresh water holding tank and OUT the fill site, on the side of the motorhome!! DUH?? Even the tech from THOR was dumbfounded on this one!
> I'm thinking I'll be okay, with this Sydney, as the steps going in, with the extended handle, are no problem for me to go up/down. There's a 1/2 bath on the main level, useable during the day, and just two steps to go up to the front bedroom, where the full shower/bathroom is also located. You know us women! We GOTTA GO, at night!! LOL
> I'm also impressed with the new camping kitchen, complete with fridge, sink, two burner stove, and gas grill. Being as I like to fish? That's a wonderful thing for me, to do a fish fry! No need to run up/down steps, to go in/out, with prep. It's also got nice storage cabinets, and the door makes a "dry area" in case of rain!
> They also, on the dumping, put the grey/black tank handles up higher, in a separate door. So, I can use a chair/stool, to hook/unhook the sewer hose, if need be.
> ...


Are you sure about the 340FBH having a 1/2 bath on the main level? It doesn't appear to have one in the floor plan on Keystone's web site. I do remember a 5th wheel on their site several months ago that looked pretty cool and had a 1/2 bath, then that plan vanished. Funny thing is, I've seen it listed on some dealer's web sites without any photos of actual units. I think it may have been a prototype plan that either got scrapped or was for a model other than the Sydney.

http://www.keystone-sydney.com/index.php?page=floorplans&coast=&model=340FBH


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Are you sure about the 340FBH having a 1/2 bath on the main level? It doesn't appear to have one in the floor plan on Keystone's web site. I do remember a 5th wheel on their site several months ago that looked pretty cool and had a 1/2 bath, then that plan vanished. Funny thing is, I've seen it listed on some dealer's web sites without any photos of actual units. I think it may have been a prototype plan that either got scrapped or was for a model other than the Sydney.

http://www.keystone-sydney.com/index.php?page=floorplans&coast=&model=340FBH
[/quote]
Insomniak,
Thanks for the heads up on this! The brochure I have features the 10th Anniversary Editions, only. Looking on the Keystone-Sydney website, I see it's not listed.......Hmmmm........Maybe another one bites the dust!!
Darlene


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

One quick observation.......

If you intend on using the Mega Cab to tow a fifth wheel, you WILL NEED the Pullrite superglide.

The Mega's use a shorter than usual short bed, and sooner or later, you will clip the cab using a traditional slider hitch, because you won't get out, pull the release, manually get the slide to function, get out, relock the release, get back in and continue....


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

A couple of days ago I spoke to a man in the grocery store parking lot in Monticello Fl. He was pulling a 5th wheel with a mega cab Dodge . I asked him if he had ever had any problems . He said , " no problem , $3,800 the first time in the body shop , $ 2,700 the second time , no problem that money would not cure ."


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Poking around the Keystone web site, I came across this Avalanche 5th wheel floor plan. Don't know if it's the missing Outback 340FBH or not. It's got 1-1/2 baths and outside kitchen. Looks pretty nice, but I don't like the flip-down bunk over the sofa in the rear. A screwdriver and wrench would take care of that in no time! A couple of shelves in that slide-out and that unit would be perfecto!

http://www.keystone-avalanche.com/index.php?page=floorplans&coast=&model=341TG


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Insomniak said:


> Poking around the Keystone web site, I came across this Avalanche 5th wheel floor plan. Don't know if it's the missing Outback 340FBH or not. It's got 1-1/2 baths and outside kitchen. Looks pretty nice, but I don't like the flip-down bunk over the sofa in the rear. A screwdriver and wrench would take care of that in no time! A couple of shelves in that slide-out and that unit would be perfecto!
> 
> http://www.keystone-avalanche.com/index.php?page=floorplans&coast=&model=341TG


OOH............Insomniak!! Don't tell anyone, but you're my HERO!!!







Thank you SO much!!
Darlene







(doing the happy dance!!)


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Huntr & Sunnybrook, 
Thank YOU guys for the info on the shorter bed!! Surely can't afford bodyshop work, every time I turn around! I'm, actually, looking for a regular cab, or a crew cab, but came across this 2006 Dodge 2500 Cummins Megacab with 71K for around $23K, and that's not a bad price, at all!! It looks in great shape, too. I'd have a mechanic go over it, of course, before I bought.
TO ALL OF YOU THAT HAVE REPLIED: There's nothing like outbackers.com...........I don't care what anybody says. You come here to make friends, to get advice, and you definitely get both!!
You're a great bunch of folks!!
Thanks!
Darlene


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Crusader 355BHQ link
You may want to look at the Crusader line from Prime Time RV...

They have a similar floorplan, not nearly as heavy as that Avalanche, and a little nicer interiors (we carry both these lines)


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> Crusader 355BHQ link
> You may want to look at the Crusader line from Prime Time RV...
> 
> They have a similar floorplan, not nearly as heavy as that Avalanche, and a little nicer interiors (we carry both these lines)


No offense Huntr70, but I think the interior styling of the Avalanche blows away the Crusader! I do like the exterior door to the 1/2 bath on the Crusader though (unless the Prime Time version of Gilligan is installing clear windows in there, lol).


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Insomniak said:


> Crusader 355BHQ link
> You may want to look at the Crusader line from Prime Time RV...
> 
> They have a similar floorplan, not nearly as heavy as that Avalanche, and a little nicer interiors (we carry both these lines)


No offense Huntr70, but I think the interior styling of the Avalanche blows away the Crusader! I do like the exterior door to the 1/2 bath on the Crusader though (unless the Prime Time version of Gilligan is installing clear windows in there, lol).
[/quote]
None taken.....

I just like the finish on the Crusader cabinets I guess. Nothing wrong with either one.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

mountainlady56 said:


> Poking around the Keystone web site, I came across this Avalanche 5th wheel floor plan. Don't know if it's the missing Outback 340FBH or not. It's got 1-1/2 baths and outside kitchen. Looks pretty nice, but I don't like the flip-down bunk over the sofa in the rear. A screwdriver and wrench would take care of that in no time! A couple of shelves in that slide-out and that unit would be perfecto!
> 
> http://www.keystone-avalanche.com/index.php?page=floorplans&coast=&model=341TG


OOH............Insomniak!! Don't tell anyone, but you're my HERO!!!







Thank you SO much!!
Darlene








(doing the happy dance!!)
[/quote]
You know, the more I look at that Avalanche floorplan, the more I like it. Hmmmm....


----------

